# Karl Zéro fait un clone du "vrai journal" chez AOL



## pascalformac (25 Octobre 2006)

C'est assez comique

Karl Z&#233;ro( vir&#233; de C+) refait son &#233;mission... sur le web

A partir du 26 octobre , et pour la dur&#233;e de la campagne pr&#233;sidentielle, Karl Z&#233;ro refait une sorte de  clone de son &#233;mission "le vrai journal" sur le portail AOL
avec une "interactivit&#233; avec les connect&#233;s"

Cadence : hebdomadaire
Premier invit&#233; le 26 octobre Fabius

Plus d'info l&#224;
http://www.vnunet.fr/fr/vnunet/news/2006/10/24/karl-zero-int-gre-bloggers

 ca se passe l&#224;
http://partenaires.aol.fr/contenu/dossiers/100054143/index.html


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Octobre 2006)

Quelqu'un sait-il pourquoi il a été jarté de C+?


----------



## meskh (25 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Quelqu'un sait-il pourquoi il a été jarté de C+?



parce qu'il ne plaisait plus a la direction


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Octobre 2006)

meskh a dit:


> parce qu'il ne plaisait plus a la direction



C'est tout? Il faisait pourtant la même chose depuis des années...:mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (25 Octobre 2006)

Bahh , c'est banal , et pas r&#233;serv&#233; aux medias.
Il y a des tas d'employ&#233;s, cadres ou non qui partent en charrette vers la sortie pour des raisons assez &#233;quivalentes


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Octobre 2006)

Si ils pouvaient penser aux guignoles car ces dernières années ils ont mauvais, mais mauvais...:mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Octobre 2006)

K0 c'est de la merde.

Croire qu'il nous informe, croire que C+ nous informais, croire que C+ nous divertissais avec des &#233;missions de qualit&#233;... c'est se vendre &#224; l'ennemi.


----------



## spud34 (25 Octobre 2006)

Karl Zero s'est fait éjecter de Canal + car il a merdé dans l'affaire Patrice Allègre: il a plus ou moins fait du faux, pour faire du sensationnel... Il s'est expliqué au début de l'été dans la très bonne émission de Daniel Schneidermann sur la 5, Arrêt sur Images, et il a été très mauvais, comme toujours...


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Octobre 2006)

spud34 a dit:


> Karl Zero s'est fait éjecter de Canal + car il a merdé dans l'affaire Patrice Allègre: il a plus ou moins fait du faux, pour faire du sensationnel... Il s'est expliqué au début de l'été dans la très bonne émission de Daniel Schneidermann sur la 5, Arrêt sur Images, et il a été très mauvais, comme toujours...



Donc, au fond, il ne l'a pas volé. Merci de ces précisions. 

D'ailleurs, très bonne émission "Arrêt sur Images" bien que je la loupe souvent...


----------



## Amok (25 Octobre 2006)

Assez d'accord. C'est du divertissement, mais pas de l'info.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Assez d'accord. C'est du divertissement, mais pas de l'info.


tu parles d' 'Arr&#234;t sur images sans doute, non?  

 ok je sors;   mais avant , une remarque
 d&#233;finir  les crit&#232;res  info / divertissement   ou  bonne/ mauvaise &#233;mission   ou du bon /mauvais journalisme , c'est un immense d&#233;bat.... sans fin


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (25 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> C'est tout? Il faisait pourtant la même chose depuis des années...:mouais:



Et il ne sait faire que ça... La preuve, quand son contrat avec C+ a cessé, sa boîte de prod a fermé, il a licencé la trentaine d'employés, parce que la boîte de prod de Zéro ne produisait que Le Vrai Journal. Zéro n'est pas un journaliste, il n'a jamais produit ou pensé un reportage de ses émissions. Un imposteur qui a profité du talent des autres.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Octobre 2006)

Comme tant d'autres ,  tous domaines,c'est la vie


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2006)

Si je vous disais que Karl Zéro est un ancien de l'université Lumière de Lyon, étudiant en "arts du spectacle" (enfin je crois à vérifier ou peut être est ce une rumeur) où j'ai moi même essuyer les bancs ... ça vous éclaire ?


----------



## divoli (25 Octobre 2006)

Ben on risque de te répondre qu'il n'est pas une lumière. 

Je sais, c'était un peu facile.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (25 Octobre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Ben on risque de te répondre qu'il n'est pas une lumière.
> 
> Je sais, c'était un peu facile.



Oui, je trouve ça un peu ampoulé !


----------



## pascalformac (25 Octobre 2006)

voire " branch&#233;", t'voas


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2006)

Au moins Michel Colaro, lui, v&#233;rifiait ses infos et &#233;tait r&#233;ellement subversif.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2006)

Ben voui voilà, Karl Zéro il est autant journaliste que moa ...


----------



## divoli (25 Octobre 2006)

Tout comme son cousin Stéphane; plus subversif, tu meurs...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (25 Octobre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Tout comme son cousin Stéphane; plus subversif, tu meurs...



Zut, tu m'as grillé


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Octobre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> K0 c'est de la merde.
> 
> Croire qu'il nous informe, croire que C+ nous informais, croire que C+ nous divertissais avec des &#233;missions de qualit&#233;... c'est se vendre &#224; l'ennemi.



Enlever la fin de mon message, c'est en enlever le fond.

Si je dois &#234;tre vir&#233; &#224; tout jamais, ce sera pour &#231;a.


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Octobre 2006)

J'insiste.

On remet.

Ou je remets.

Ou on me vire en expliquant aux autres.

[Edit&#233;]


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Octobre 2006)

spud34 a dit:


> Karl Zero s'est fait éjecter de Canal + car il a merdé dans l'affaire Patrice Allègre:Il s'est expliqué au début de l'été dans la très bonne émission de Daniel Schneidermann



J'adore !!!


----------



## pascalformac (25 Octobre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Zéro n'est pas un journaliste,





odré a dit:


> Ben voui voilà, Karl Zéro il est autant journaliste que moa ...



et il revendique 
il affirme sur divers blogs qu'il n'a PAS de carte de Presse


> ...Je te confirme que je nai pas la carte de presse et que je nen veux sous aucun prétexte...


( source  forum nouvelobs juin 2006)
forums nouvelobs juin06


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (25 Octobre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Tout comme son cousin Stéphane; plus subversif, tu meurs...



Cela dit, on plaisante, mais Karl Zéro n'arrivait pas à la cheville des débats de Robert Polac...


----------



## pascalformac (25 Octobre 2006)

qui eux m&#234;me n'arrivaient pas &#224; la chevlle des d&#233;bats de sa cousine Germaine Polac

( Michel est il membre de Macg?)


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (25 Octobre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> qui eux même n'arrivaient pas à la chevlle des débats de sa cousine Germaine Polac
> 
> ( Michel est il membre de Macg?)



Demande à Stéphane Druker, je n'en ai aucune idée !
Non blague à part, un clone du Vrai Journal, c'est donc un Faux Journal ?


----------



## richard-deux (26 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Assez d'accord. C'est du divertissement, mais pas de l'info.



J'ai toujours pris cette émission pour un divertissement.
Je me souviens de la mini série: "amour, gloire et débat d'idée".  

En revanche, la boite de Karl Zero a mis la clé sous la porte car son contrat s'est terminé avec C+ et il était sûr qu'il ne retrouverait aucun emploi après avoir craché sur toutes les chaînes de TV.

Après c'est difficile de se faire embaucher avec un passé comme le sien. 
J'ai lu qu'il sortait prochainement un livre sur.... Canal+. :mouais: 

Je lui souhaite quand même bonne chance sur le net.


----------



## divoli (26 Octobre 2006)

richarddeux a dit:


> J'ai toujours pris cette &#233;mission pour un divertissement.
> Je me souviens de la mini s&#233;rie: "amour, gloire et d&#233;bat d'id&#233;e".
> 
> En revanche, la boite de Karl Zero a mis la cl&#233; sous la porte car son contrat s'est termin&#233; avec C+ et il &#233;tait s&#251;r qu'il ne retrouverait aucun emploi apr&#232;s avoir crach&#233; sur toutes les cha&#238;nes de TV.




Je vous trouve bien s&#233;v&#232;re. Bon nombre de reportages que j'ai vu dans son &#233;mission relevait de l'information. Reportages qui &#233;taient d'ailleurs souvent fort int&#233;ressants, certainement plus gr&#226;ce aux journalistes qu'&#224; Karl Z&#233;ro lui-m&#234;me.
Maintenant il jouait souvent avec le feux, sur la corde raide, et le r&#244;le qu'il a jou&#233; dans l'affaire All&#232;gre a contribu&#233; &#224; le discr&#233;diter...

Quant &#224; revenir &#224; la TV, j'imagine mal que ce soit sur TF1.  Mais les cha&#238;nes de t&#233;l&#233; sont pr&#234;tes &#224; tout, m&#234;me si on leur a crach&#233; &#224; la figure par le pass&#233;, si &#231;a peut leur rapporter quelque chose. Rien n'est d&#233;finitif...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (26 Octobre 2006)

richarddeux;4026265

Je lui souhaite quand même bonne chance sur le net. ;)[/quote a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison, soyons sport


----------



## Marvin_R (26 Octobre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Je vous trouve bien sévère. Bon nombre de reportages que j'ai vu dans son émission relevait de l'information. Reportages qui étaient d'ailleurs souvent fort intéressants, certainement plus grâce aux journalistes qu'à Karl Zéro lui-même.
> Maintenant il jouait souvent avec le feux, sur la corde raide, et le rôle qu'il a joué dans l'affaire Allègre a contribué à le discréditer...



Les reportages venaient de l'agence CAPA. C'étaient donc de "vrais" reportages. Karl Zéro se contentait de les présenter, et encore, j'ai entendu dire que ses textes étaient écrits par d'autres (son frère notamment).
D'après Arrêt sur Images, une des seules fois où il a vraiment réalisé un travail de journaliste, c'était pour l'affaire Allègre, mais il s'est loupé complètement.
Et même au niveau de sa boîte de production, il me semble qu'il n'a pas eu une politique salariale exemplaire.

Il clame haut et fort qu'il a souvent lancé des reportages sensibles, et que Canal a souvent voulu le faire taire. Mais en réalité, ce fut fort peu le cas. 

Pour ma part, le fait de vouloir tutoyer les politiques était une fausse bonne idée. Il voulait les rendre plus proches, mais ça donnait l'impression, fausse, d'une collusion entre journalistes-politiques très dangeureuse (fausse car il n'était pas journaliste). Et d'ailleurs c'est ce qui s'est passé lors de son licenciement. Lui qui est fier de faire ruer dans les brancards les politiques les a appelé à l'aide, notamment Sarkozy. Il n'en fait nullement mystère (ça on peut pas lui reprocher). Ca donne un double discours dérangeant.

Et puis, par dessus tout, le titre de son émission était limite. "Le Vrai Journal", ça donnait tout de suite le ton : les autres journaux mentaient, lui seul disait la vérité à son public. 
Venant d'un non journaliste, c'est un peu fort. Les journaux télé sont pas parfaits certes, mais cracher ainsi sur les reportages des envoyé spéciaux ou permanents qui risquent leur vie (comme par exemple Charles Enderlin sur France 2 avec ses reportages courageux en Israël), je n'ai jamais aimé ça.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Octobre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Tout comme son cousin Stéphane; plus subversif, tu meurs...


Et comment. Il a quand même osé montré des jeunes filles dénudées en "prailleme-tailleme". Si c'est pas subversif ça.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Octobre 2006)

c'est qui ce Karl Zero... ? :sleep:


----------



## tirhum (27 Octobre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> c'est qui ce Karl Zero... ? :sleep:


un gars qui fait des films foireux.... 
et faut voir avec quels acteurs !!..... :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> un gars qui fait des films foireux....
> et faut voir avec quels acteurs !!..... :mouais:



C'est Doquéville !!!   

 :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Octobre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> c'est qui ce Karl Zero... ? :sleep:


Un demi-chauve.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (27 Octobre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> c'est qui ce Karl Zero... ? :sleep:



Karl Zéro ? C'est lui qui a précédé Charles 1 !


----------



## divoli (28 Octobre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> c'est qui ce Karl Zero... ? :sleep:




C'est le frère de Basile de Koch, et le beau-frère de Frigide Barjot.


----------



## divoli (28 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> un gars qui fait des films foireux....
> et faut voir avec *quels acteurs* !!..... :mouais:




:mouais:


Un peu de respect pour le Président, mon ami...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (28 Octobre 2006)

Et une fois qu'il aura sorti son livre, on le verra trimer dans des soir&#233;es "portable"


----------



## spud34 (29 Octobre 2006)

Oui, puis il fera partie de l'équipe de la Ferme 3, puis des Sortez moi de là, je suis une célébrité!


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Octobre 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:


> Les reportages venaient de l'agence CAPA. C'étaient donc de "vrais" reportages. Karl Zéro se contentait de les présenter, et encore, j'ai entendu dire que ses textes étaient écrits par d'autres (son frère notamment).
> D'après Arrêt sur Images, une des seules fois où il a vraiment réalisé un travail de journaliste, c'était pour l'affaire Allègre, mais il s'est loupé complètement.
> Et même au niveau de sa boîte de production, il me semble qu'il n'a pas eu une politique salariale exemplaire.
> 
> ...



En fait, c'est tout simple.

S'il avait l'envie (les burnes...) et les moyens de ramener sa gueule sur de vrais sujets, on ne le connaitrait pas.

C'est tout.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (30 Octobre 2006)

Je ne crois pas que cela ait été évoqué, mais quelqu'un a-t-il vu la première émission, diffusée le 26 octobre ? J'aimerais bien avoir son sentiment sur l'émission ! 
Ce qui est marrant dans cette histoire, c'est que Zéro avoir eu des propositions de chaîne, mais qu'il aurait refusé car : "Je n'avais pas trop envie de faire ma traversée du désert sur une petite chaîne, avec des directives précises de la direction et des obligations imposées par le CSA, dit-il. Quand on couvre la présidentielle, on est obligé d'inviter Le Pen. Sur Internet, on est hors champ de contrôle du CSA. C'est un espace de liberté qui me rappelle les radios libres." (Karl Zéro dans Le Monde du 24 octobre).
Pas mal d'infos sur le personnage là-dedans : 
1) Il s'attend lui aussi à une traversée du désert ;
2) Uniquement des petites chaînes ont contacté Karl Zéro. J'imagine que ces "petites chaînes" (elles apprécieront) sont des chaînes du câble et du satellite. Mais Mossieur Zéro a une très haute opinion de son travail apparemment.
3) Il se drape encore dans l'anti-lepénisme, ce qui chez lui sent tout de suite le marketing.
4) Karl Zéro, ce monsieur qui a bossé pour une chaîne grand public telle que Canal +, se revendiquer des radios libres ? Pincez-moi, je rêve.
Et on pourrait en dire beaucoup plus de ce Karl, notamment sur son refus d'avoir des directives précises et des obligations du CSA. J'aime bien les gens anti-conventionnels mais lui respire l'arnaque.
Mais ce n'est que mon avis.

Alors quelqu'un l'a vue son émission sur AOL ?


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Octobre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> 3) Il se drape encore dans l'anti-lepénisme, ce qui chez lui sent tout de suite le marketing.



Chez lui et chez tout le monde.

Le pen n'existe pas.

On pourrait mettre Hitler au pouvoir en France, ça ferait pas bosser les gens du jour au lendemain.

Faut faire mal, mal à plein de gens, et mal longtemps pour que ça change.

Autant dire que c'est pas gagné.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (30 Octobre 2006)

Toi, tu me rappelles une certaine scène de 1984 de George Orwell, et c'est pas jojo. 

C'est d'autant plus étrange que Zéro adopte cette position, qu'il n'a jamais renié son frère Basile de Koch, qui bossait pour un journal douteux, "Jalons" et écrivait les discours de Pasqua, qui n'est pas le mec le plus à gauche qu'ait connu un gouvernement français...
Enfin, bref, je constate que personne n'a vu l'émission de Karl Zéro sur AOL


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2006)

On s'en fout !!!

Karl zero c'est un gros nase.

Qu'il explose avec tous ces anciens collègues de canal, et ses nouveaux d'ailleur.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (11 Novembre 2006)

Bon ok, qu'il explose alors


----------



## divoli (11 Novembre 2006)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Novembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Faut faire mal, mal &#224; plein de gens, et mal longtemps pour que &#231;a change.



... Et encore... Quand tu leur fais trop mal, ils meurent. Et l&#224; je te dis pas comment qu'ils en foutent pas la rame...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Novembre 2006)

Certes...

Alors arrachons leur les *******s... comme ça c'est fait, on en parle plus...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (11 Novembre 2006)

Tut tut tut Pourrions-nous revenir au sujet s'il-vous-plaît ? 
Donc je me propose d'y revenir : doit-on oui ou non faire exploser Karl Zéro ou lui arracher les *******s ? 

_Pas taper, les modos, pas taper_


----------



## tirhum (12 Novembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Certes...
> 
> Alors arrachons leur les *******s... comme &#231;a c'est fait, on en parle plus...


Un p'tit dessin ?!........ 








Pour revenir au sujet : certains ont des cartes de presse, on se demande pourquoi......


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (12 Novembre 2006)

La vraie question n'est pas "pourquoi ?" certains ont leurs cartes de presse, mais "comment ?"


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Novembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Un p'tit dessin ?!........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si j'avais su dessiner je serais banni &#224; vie !!!!!!!! voir m&#234;me sur trois g&#233;n&#233;rations !!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Novembre 2006)

Dieu nous garde et qu'il soit remercié de ne t'avoir fait que musicien... La MDMAO est déjà un supplice bien cruel...


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Novembre 2006)

Oisif !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Novembre 2006)

Emmerdeur!


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Novembre 2006)

Enseignant !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Novembre 2006)

Niçois!


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Novembre 2006)

Foir&#233;...

pas sympa....  

on avait dit pas la vie priv&#233;e...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Novembre 2006)

Bof... De toute façon, on va se faire effacer...


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Novembre 2006)

C'est vrai...

Tu crois que je peux écrire un gros mot ???


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Novembre 2006)

Oh oui ; certes... 
Y'a pas de raisons de ne pas te faire plaisir, bordel de vié!


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Novembre 2006)

Raaahhh....

je me laissse toujours entraîner... bordel à fion de pompe à chiasse....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Novembre 2006)

Tu vois?... Ça fait du bien, non?...


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Novembre 2006)

Oui...

Ce soir, si j'arrive à me saouler... je ne battrai pas ma femme....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Novembre 2006)

On ne dira jamais assez les merveilleuses vertus thérapeutique d'un fil joliment pourri... :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Novembre 2006)

C'était quoi le fil au départ ??? 

Je peux pas remonter j'ai une mighty mouse.

Elles coincent au remontage....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Novembre 2006)

Ah... Je croyais qu'il n'y avait que la mienne...
Tu m'évites une recherche pénible sur les forums techniques...
Merci


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Novembre 2006)

Pas de besoin de recherche...

On s'est fait esprofonder comme on dit chez nous...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Novembre 2006)

Tu sous-entends par là qu'un corps étranger a été introduit dans notre anus sans notre consentement?...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Novembre 2006)

sont ti pas bien là les 2 ptis vieux du Muppets non ? ... peinards... à la fraîche... décontractés du gland...  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Novembre 2006)

C'est toute la différence entre esprofonder, et se faire donner...

Esprofonder c'est quand on veut pas...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Novembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> sont ti pas bien là les 2 ptis vieux du Muppets non ? ... peinards... à la fraîche... décontractés du gland...  :love:



Tiens ; mon Vinc' ...
Ne le dis pas trop fort... Tu vas donner des idées foireuses au dessineux que j'ai vu traîner ici, il y a peu...
Après faudra lui pogotter sur les phalanges pour lui apprendre le respect...


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Novembre 2006)

Ouais j'envisage une petite séance de détartrage pour ce môssieu...


----------



## tirhum (12 Novembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Un p'tit dessin ?!........





sonnyboy a dit:


> Si j'avais su dessiner je serais banni &#224; vie !!!!!!!! voir m&#234;me sur trois g&#233;n&#233;rations !!!!


Ttttttt !!..... j't'demande pas si tu sais dessiner; je te proposais une autre "_aventure_" de "_sonny-cul-nu_"...... 



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tiens ; mon Vinc' ...
> Ne le dis pas trop fort... Tu vas donner des id&#233;es foireuses au dessineux que j'ai vu tra&#238;ner ici, il y a peu...
> Apr&#232;s faudra lui pogotter sur les phalanges pour lui apprendre le respect...


Avec tes p'tits pieds ?!.... 











sonnyboy a dit:


> Ouais j'envisage une petite s&#233;ance de d&#233;tartrage pour ce m&#244;ssieu...


_Pa ni pwoblem_ !! J'ai d&#233;j&#224; d'autres "_histoires"_ pr&#233;vues (et pr&#234;tes)......


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Novembre 2006)

Ben voyons...

T'vas voir...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (13 Novembre 2006)

Quelle bande de petits joueurs, même pas mal


----------



## samoussa (15 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Assez d'accord. C'est du divertissement, mais pas de l'info.



toute l'info n'est que du divertissement


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Novembre 2006)

Et mes burnes sur ton nez c'est quoi ?


----------



## samoussa (15 Novembre 2006)

deux myrtilles &#233;gar&#233;es sur un roc divin...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2006)

Ouais ouais ouais. On leur dira...


De toutes fa&#231;ons, les ni&#231;ois c'est qu'une bande de pissent-mou !!!!


----------

